# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Emerald dove

## ΣΑΒΒΑΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ

Ειναι καποιος φιλος που εχει η ασχολειται με τετοιο ειδος πουλια?

----------

